# Brittany Pups



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I have 10 Brittany pups that will be ready to go in about 2 weeks. They are 5 weeks old now I have both orange and white and liver and white pups they are AKC reg. and have their tails docked and dew claws removed they will get their first shots next week at 6 weeks of age. If anyone is interested they can PM me. I'm asking 250.00 for them. The parents are hunters and the male retrieves well.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

could you post a pedigree?


----------



## jkabaseball (Feb 3, 2008)

what color? any pics?


----------



## BrianM (Sep 24, 2007)

Where are you located ?


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I live west of Germantown which is about 20 miles west of Dayton.
PM Me your e-mail address and I will send some pics. They are too large to down load to this sight. I have both orange and white and liver and white.


----------

